# R/C Anything



## Tex1790

I started out in this hobby years ago and have collected a ton of stuff from boats to helicopters. Is there anyone out there into the R/C hobby? I have been considering getting rid of my stuff but cant seem to part with it.


----------



## Chase4556

I've been into it since 2001. Started with RC cars when I was around 13, by the time I was 16 I was getting into planes. Worked at a hobby shop in Houston for about 4 years and was into planes, helicopters, boats and cars/trucks. Sold most of my stuff when I joined the military, but still have a few boats, few planes and a phantom 3 quadcopter that I fiddle with now and then. 

Still have a full promod Zenoah engine that I need to drop into my 51" fountain boat. Maybe one day I will get to that....

Have a long range FPV plane setup sitting in my garage waiting to be built.. maybe one day I will get to that...


----------



## Leftyonly

Started flying airplanes in 2000. Started with a 40 sized glow trainer. Progressed through various glow aspects of the hobby. Flew a little combat, sports planes, scale aerobatics (IMAC), helicopters, indoor planes, etc.

I settled primarily precision aerobatics or â€œpatternâ€. Flew many years of pattern contests all over including the Nats in Muncie with glow power (YS Engines). Later transitioned to all electric as the technology matured.

The last few years, Iâ€™ve flown less and less. I still have two high end pattern planes. Theyâ€™re electric powered running 10s/5000mah batteries. I still fly them occasionally and tell myself every year that I need to get back into competitive flying...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tex1790

All of my stuff is sitting in a room collecting dust. Occasionally I will go and tinker with it. I bought a Zipp Kit (Easy Vee) here a few months ago. Started building it and have not touched it since. I have a Trex 600N that I bought a few years back (Flybarless) and let me tell you that is a complicated setup process. I do have cars and other boats as well. There is a club in Freeport to fly but just seem to be sidetracked with other stuff (hunting, fishing, work, kids, swim meets..) I don't seem to have a lot of time like I did years ago.


----------



## Chase4556

Tex1790 said:


> All of my stuff is sitting in a room collecting dust. Occasionally I will go and tinker with it. I bought a Zipp Kit (Easy Vee) here a few months ago. Started building it and have not touched it since. I have a Trex 600N that I bought a few years back (Flybarless) and let me tell you that is a complicated setup process. I do have cars and other boats as well. There is a club in Freeport to fly but just seem to be sidetracked with other stuff (hunting, fishing, work, kids, swim meets..) I don't seem to have a lot of time like I did years ago.


If its the same club, I flew down in Freeport a few times. It was a pretty nice place.

Time is my biggest enemy as well. Back in the day I had all the time in the world. Now its constantly work, house projects, spending time with the wife... hard to find time for the hobbies. I get most of my flying done when I'm on a work trip, and that's because I usually will bring the Phantom along to get some photos.


----------



## jboehm

I still mess with a few of my cars and trucks on occasion. I would do it more, but the kids don't want to do it. They prefer watching other people do stuff on YouTube.


----------



## richg99

I've got a shop with a number of fuel powered planes. I really ought to give it all away and just keep a few small foamy electrics.


----------



## tco008

Started mid 80â€™s with planes as a kid. Wasnâ€™t very successful, figured how hard could it be. When I was in the service I would visit Hobby Shack in Fountain Valley California, got a good trainer and glider kit and was able to fly. After getting out of the service I started running boats, raced those for several years. Had a couple outrigger hydros and a scale hydro built from scratch. Had some fun with these but as you can imagine it isnâ€™t a year long hobby with the cold. About 5 years ago I discovered helis. Man, this is some fun stuff. To me they have presented much more of a challenge to fly 3D. Have a couple now that I fly nearly every weekend and enjoy funfly trips. Still have some planes and fly those regularly. Love this hobby!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tex1790

What kind of setup are you flying (Heli)? Where are you flying?


----------



## tco008

Tex1790 said:


> What kind of setup are you flying (Heli)? Where are you flying?


Gaui X7FZ, Gaui NX7. The electric is running a Scorpion 4525 and Hobbywing 130 with Spartan FBL. The nitro has an OS105 and Spartan FBL. Switching over to Bavarian Demon Axon, still tweaking on this. Mainly fly at Texas City, sometimes NASA and Alvin. Headed to Apache Pass in a few weeks for their big funfly.

What about you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbscooter

Tex1790, I just saw this post. I was the President of the Brazoria County Modelers Association in Oyster Creek for the last 3 years. I got into it after my wife and I wrecked my Harley and have had more fun traveling around to other fields to fly and meeting other people. If your interested in coming out to the field sometime, just let me know. I fly mainly warbirds now and I would post a couple pics but it's not allowing me to.


----------



## tco008

rbscooter said:


> Tex1790, I just saw this post. I was the President of the Brazoria County Modelers Association in Oyster Creek for the last 3 years. I got into it after my wife and I wrecked my Harley and have had more fun traveling around to other fields to fly and meeting other people. If your interested in coming out to the field sometime, just let me know. I fly mainly warbirds now and I would post a couple pics but it's not allowing me to.


Been out there a few times, love the field. Thanks....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

